# RAM - wie ist das mit der Versorgungsspannung/Modulspannung



## niraka (11. August 2009)

Hallo

Laut Everest hat mein Ram eine Modulspannung von SSTL 1,8 .

Falls ich jetzt mal aufrüsten möchte , muß ich dann darauf achten, dass der neue Ram auch diese Spannung hat ?
(Das geht ja von 1,8 - 2,5 bei sonst gleichen Werten.)


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2009)

wenn du neuen hilst, der zB für 2,0-21V ausgelegt ist, dann KANN es sein, dass der bie 1,8V nicht richtig läuft, wenn du dann wiederum die spannung erhöhst und dein jetziger  wirklich nur 1,8V hat und haben soll, dann könnte das wiederum für den "alten" RAM zuviel sein...

und auch so kann es - wenn überhaupt - eher beim mischen von versch. riegeln und auch bei vollbestückung aller 4 slots zu problemen kommen. ich würde daher lieber lieber den alten verkaufen und direkt komplett neuen holen.


was wolltest du denn holen?


----------



## niraka (11. August 2009)

Danke, -so in der Art habe ich das schon befürchtet.

Jetzt habe ich 2 x 2 GB No Name DDR2 800 *CL6 *

Kaufen wollte ich mir noch 2x2 GB Marken DDR2 800 CL4. Aber meist verlangen die mehr Spannung ...

Oder welcher wäre besser und compatible zu meinem System (Der alte Ram kommt ganz raus!) ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2009)

die CL4 nutzen dir eh nur was, wenn der CL6 raus is, egal welche spannung. aver CL5 reichen auch locker, einfach markenRAM DDR2-800 CL5. wenn CL4 nicht teurer is: o.k. wenn 1066er nicht teurer is: o.k. aber die unterschiede merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## niraka (11. August 2009)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid, danke. 

Werde mir wohl irgendwann ein 4er Kit (4x2GB) zulegen. 

PS:
Übrigens sind die CL6 schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann recht teuer   
Sch*** Komplett-PC´s ...


----------



## niraka (12. August 2009)

Eine Frage habe ich noch mal:

Wenn ich mir Ram kaufe der eine Spannung von z.B. 2,2 Volt braucht , (mein jetziger wird mit 1,8V versorgt)  muß ich den alten einfach nur rausmachen und den neuen rein, oder muß erst im Bios rumstellen damit der der neue Ram auch seine 2,2V bekommt ? 

(Ich hoffe das geht automatisch -ohne Bios !   )


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (12. August 2009)

niraka schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch mal:
> 
> Wenn ich mir Ram kaufe der eine Spannung von z.B. 2,2 Volt braucht , (mein jetziger wird mit 1,8V versorgt)  muß ich den alten einfach nur rausmachen und den neuen rein, oder muß erst im Bios rumstellen damit der der neue Ram auch seine 2,2V bekommt ?
> 
> (Ich hoffe das geht automatisch -ohne Bios !   )


   Eigentlich sollte es auch DDR2-RAM geben, der die 800 bzw. 1066 bei 1,8 Volt schafft, nur wird der entsprechend teurer.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, schaue beim aktuell verbauten RAM mal ins BIOS, ob es da entsprechende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Um sicher zu gehen: vor dem Einbau des neuen Speichers einen niedrigen Takt auswählen, dann kannst du dich langsam hochtasten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2009)

du musst es manuell einstellen, ABER der PC startet trotzdem erstmal mind bis zum BIOS. zu wenig spannung bringt erst unter belastung probleme. und viele leute haben auch RAM mit mehr als 1.8V, der problemlos OHNE umstellen läuft.

die höheren volt sind halt "besser".

am besten im BIOS handbuch schauen, da siollte es beim RAM nen menüpunkt "ram voltage" oder so geben. da steht entweder 1.8V, und du kannst den wert erhöhen, oder es steht da +0.0V, und dann musst du halt +0.3V einstellen, wenn du auf zB 2.1 kommen willst.


----------



## niraka (12. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... du musst es manuell einstellen ...


  

Außerdem sind meine Handbücher englisch , -verstehe diese Handbücher schon in deutsch nicht   
Hoffentlich startet er nach Einbau normal, dass ich hier Fragen kann.

Das fiktive Problem könnte nämlich übermorgen schon grausame Realität sein, denn ich habe mir vorhin dieses Kit bestellt : http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-DDR2-PC800-4GB-TWINX2/dp/B0013FH1JE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1250089913&sr=1-5

(Ich hoffe das mit dem Link darf man ?!) 

Ich melde mich dann (hoffentlich) nochmal wenn er steckt.

Bis dahin , danke für die Antworten !


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (12. August 2009)

Wird schon klappen, im Zweifelsfall hast du ja den alten noch liegen und kannst wieder wechseln - und dann hier nachfragen


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2009)

ich hab die anleitung mal runtergeladen: die ist ab seite 29 auf deutsch ^^

du musst vom BIOS aus ins "cell" menü. und dann unten steht einfach "DRAM voltage", das sieht ganz einfach aus.


----------



## niraka (14. August 2009)

Also, der neue Ram steckt (4x2GB DDR2 800 CL4 (4-4-4-12)) <--- so sollte es zumindest sein. 

DXdiag zeigt 8GB Ram an   

Jetzt ist -blöderweise- heute meine Testversion von Everest abgelaufen, so dass ich mir ein anderes Diagnose-Tool suchen mußte (CPU-Z)

Leider kapiere ich nicht so ganz was die Ergebnisse bedeuten ... , ihr könntet mir das aber sicher sagen, deswegen versuche ich ein Foto davon hochzuladen .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Anhang hat nicht geklappt, ich hoffe das ist so ok, man kann es wohl gerade so lesen?

Bedeutet dieses Ergebnis das mein Ram nur mit CL5 läuft weil er nur mit 1,8V versorgt wird, oder nicht ?


----------



## niraka (14. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab die anleitung mal runtergeladen: die ist ab seite 29 auf deutsch ^^
> 
> du musst vom BIOS aus ins "cell" menü. und dann unten steht einfach "DRAM voltage", das sieht ganz einfach aus.


   Das Post sehe ich ja jetzt erst    

Danke für die Mühe !  
Mal sehen ob ich das machen muß ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2009)

schau mal, was bei "memory" steht, aber wenn der RAM stabil läuft, dann rbauchst du nix mehr zu ändern, ist alles o.k. - wichitg ist der erste wert, also die erste 4. ob es dann 4.4.4.12 oder 4.4.12.16 sind, merkst du nicht mal mit nem normalen meßtool


----------



## niraka (14. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> schau mal, was bei "memory" steht, aber wenn der RAM stabil läuft, dann rbauchst du nix mehr zu ändern, ist alles o.k. - wichitg ist der erste wert, also die erste 4. ob es dann 4.4.4.12 oder 4.4.12.16 sind, merkst du nicht mal mit nem normalen meßtool


Ich will aber unbedingt, dass er so läuft wie er soll : 4-4-4-12    


Ok, bei Memory steht das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet wohl eindeutig, dass er nur CL5 läuft. Und das wohl, weil er halt nur 1,8V bekommt. Oder ?

Wenn das so ist, gehe ich ins Bios    - aber erst später, jetzt muß ich erst mal raus- da ist endlich WETTER ........


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2009)

das vild is etwas zu klein, aber es kann gut sein, dass du den manuell umstellen musst, das ist oft so, und dann musst du auch den CL-wert selber umstellen, nicht nur die voltzahl.


----------



## niraka (14. August 2009)

Wenn man das Bild anklickt kann man es ganz gut lesen , für mich heißt das: 5-5-5-18 ....

Aber erstmal kann es so bleiben. Mich hat der Mut -zumindest für heute- verlassen.

Dankeschön


----------



## usopia (15. August 2009)

das erste von dir hochgeladene CPUz-Bild zeigt ja die jedec- und epp-Profile, wie sie im Ram einprogrammiert sind. D.h., du kannst deinen Speicher bei 400 MHz FSB mit 5-5-5-18 und 1,8V oder halt mit 4-4-4-12 und 2,1V laufen lassen. Funzt aber auch oft schon mit 2,0 Volt.
Unter "Memory" werden in CPUz die aktuellen Einstellungen angezeigt, leider ohne die Spannung.


----------



## niraka (15. August 2009)

Also ich denke die Werte bedeuten: ich habe aktuell nur CL5, weil halt nur 1,8V eingestellt sind. 
Aber sobald ich die Voltzahl auf 2,1V stelle, läuft mein Ram mit CL4 ,- wie er ja auch deklariert ist....


----------



## usopia (15. August 2009)

ja, aber normalerweise mußt du das alles von Hand im Bios einstellen. Also 4-4-4-12, restliche Timings auf Auto und die Spannung auf 2,0 oder 2,1 Volt.


----------



## niraka (17. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab die anleitung mal runtergeladen: die ist ab seite 29 auf deutsch ^^
> 
> du musst vom BIOS aus ins "cell" menü. und dann unten steht einfach "DRAM voltage", das sieht ganz einfach aus.


Ja, hab gerade geguckt, genauso ist es. 
Bei mir steht das auf "Auto". 

Dann habe ich Eingabe zum ändern gedrückt, aber da erscheint eine rot geschriebene Warnung, so ungefähr : rumstellen verboten, weil sonst könnte kaputt       - geht also nicht.

Oben drüber stand aber, dass zwischen 1,8V-2,5V eingestellt sind.

EDIT: 
Es gibt noch unter "*Advance DRAM Configuration*" 5 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:

-DRAM Timing Mode ---> AUTO
-Bankinterleaving  ----->AUTO
-1T/2T Memory Timing --> { 2T }
-DCT Unganged Mode --->Enabled
-EPP Technology Support --> Disabled

Wo kann man denn jetzt den CL-Wert einstellen ? Und auf was muß er stehen ? Steht das im Handbuch ?

Vielleicht muß man nur den CL Wert verstellen und die Volt werden dann automatisch zur Verfügung gestellt ? (-Wär ja mal nett vom Bios, wo es doch sonst immer so garstig ist)


----------



## usopia (17. August 2009)

...ich hab ja oben drüber schonmal geschrieben, wie man das einstellt: die ersten Ram-Timings einfach der Reihe nach auf 4-4-4-12, die Reihenfolge ist so fest voreingestellt. Den Rest auf Auto lassen.
Die Spannungseinstellung wird meistens rot dargestellt, wenn man den Standardwert verändern möchte, das sollte dich nicht beunruhigen und da wird auch nix "automatisch zur Verfügung gestellt", das mußt schon von Hand eintragen.


----------



## niraka (17. August 2009)

usopia schrieb:


> ...ich hab ja oben drüber schonmal geschrieben, wie man das einstellt: die ersten Ram-Timings einfach der Reihe nach auf 4-4-4-12, die Reihenfolge ist so fest voreingestellt. Den Rest auf Auto lassen.
> Die Spannungseinstellung wird meistens rot dargestellt, wenn man den Standardwert verändern möchte, das sollte dich nicht beunruhigen und da wird auch nix "automatisch zur Verfügung gestellt", das mußt schon von Hand eintragen.


 Ups, da ist noch wer wach   
Sorry, ich habe gerade nochmal editiert !
Wo genau muß ich was einstellen ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2009)

> EDIT:
> Es gibt noch unter "*Advance DRAM Configuration*" 5 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> -DRAM Timing Mode ---> AUTO
> ...


DRAM-timing mode muss auf manuel bzw. schau mal, was es da außer "auto" gibt.
beim rest kannst du es an sich so lassen. wenn überhaupt, dann merkst du nur nen unterschied beim CL-wert, und auch da sind es dann statt 60FPS vielleicht 61FPS  

du musst/kannst als CL-wert halt den ersten wert einstellen, der beim RAM genannt wird. zB 4-5-5-12 => die 4 ist der CL-wert.


----------



## usopia (17. August 2009)

also ich kenne das Bios zwar nicht auswendig aber du mußt erstmal bei "DRAM Timing Mode" von Auto auf Manual (o.ä.) stellen. Dort erscheinen dann normalerweise neue Einstellmöglichkeiten, das sind die einzelnen Ram-Timings. Da stellst du einfach die ersten vier Werte auf 4-4-4-12, alles andere läßt du so stehen.

Tja, und die Spannung hast du ja schon gefunden, die halt auf 2,1 Volt (oder eben +0,3 Volt, weiß nicht wie's bei MSI aussieht) heraufsetzen, voila...!


edit: ah, Herb war schneller...


----------



## niraka (17. August 2009)

*"DRAM-timing mode muss auf manuel bzw. schau mal, was es da außer "auto" gibt."

Außer "Auto" gibt es : 
-DCT 0 
-DCT 1
-Both

*Wenn ich "Both" auswähle gibt ca 15 weitere Möglichkeiten rumzustellen, wenn ich "DCT 0" auswähle gibt es ca 8 oder 10 Möglichkeiten zum Auswählen ...
( DCT 1 habe ich nicht geguckt )

Was soll ich nehmen, 0, 1, oder Both ?     

 
*



*


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2009)

naja, schau halt, welche möglichkeiten zum weiter einstellen sich ergeben. 

zB meinst du jetzt mit "15 möglichkeiten", dass es 15 vorschläge in der art 4-4-6-12, 5-5-8-16 usw. gibt, oder gibt es dann 15 neue menüpunkte? letzteres ist definitiv viel zu viel und unnötig. du musst einfach nur schauen, wo und wie du zumindest CL4 einstellen kannst. die anderen werte sind nebensächlich.


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. August 2009)

Both umfasst einfach DCT0 + DCT1, also beide Dual-Channel-Kanäle. Wenn du genau hinsiehst, wirst du merken, dass die einstellbaren Timings lediglich verdoppelt wurden, da es eben nicht nur DCT0 ODER DCT1 sondern DCT0 UND DCT1 zusammen sind. --> Beides Mal das gleiche einstellen.


----------



## niraka (20. August 2009)

Ok, das habe ich kapiert , -also stelle ich bei 0 und 1 die Werte ein (4-4-4-12) der Rest bleibt bei AUTO.

Die Ram Voltzahl wollte ich verstellen (auf 2,1V wie mein Ram es eigentlich braucht) aber das geht nicht.

Da ich das nicht alles erklären will / kann habe ich einfach mal meinen Bildschirm geknipst.
Wär schön, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, was das mit der "RamVoltage" 1,8V -2,5V" aufsich hat.
Bedeutet das, dass eh mehr Volt zur Verfügung stehen wenn´s nötig ist ?

Verstellen nicht erlaubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild wegen CL , ursprünglich stand alles auf AUTO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

teste mal bei allem "auto", wenn du das umstellst, ob du dann an die spannung rankannst.


das 1.8 - 2.5 V heißt nur, dass du in dem menü für die spnnugn werte von 1,8 bis 2,5 einstellen kannst - WENN es denn dann zugänglich ist...


----------



## niraka (20. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> teste mal bei allem "auto", wenn du das umstellst, ob du dann an die spannung rankannst.
> 
> 
> das 1.8 - 2.5 V heißt nur, dass du in dem menü für die spnnugn werte von 1,8 bis 2,5 einstellen kannst - WENN es denn dann zugänglich ist...


   Also erstmal habe ich gerade im Bios für beide Dual-Channels (0 und 1) in den ersten 4 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ´´4-4-4-12´´ eingestellt.

Danach der Versuch die Volt für den Ram zu erhöhen ist wieder gescheitert -darf ich nicht ran

Das CPU-Z sagt aber jetzt unter "Memory" : ( 4-4-4-12- .... ) auf allen 4 Slots.

Dann bin ich nochmals ins Bios und wollte deinen Vorschlag ausprobieren, aber bei manchen "Dings" kann man nur AUTO einstellen und bei den "Dings"       wo ich was hätte einstellen können, wußte ich nicht welchen Wert     

Ich lasse das erstmal so. Werde ja merken wenn Witcher schlechter läuft oder ich Abstürze habe.
*Kann das dem Ram eigentlich schaden ,die schnelleren Werte nur mit 1,8Volt aufbringen zu müssen ?
*
Soll ich lieber wieder alles auf AUTO stellen ?


----------



## niraka (21. August 2009)

Habe jetzt 3 Stunden gespielt, scheint alles normal zu laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2009)

das ist alles o.k. - nur WENN es fehler gibt, KANN es mit der "vorgesehenen" spannung dann doch gehen.


----------



## niraka (21. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist alles o.k. - nur WENN es fehler gibt, KANN es mit der "vorgesehenen" spannung dann doch gehen.


 

Sorry, diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2009)

falls es bei nur 1.8V unerklärliche abstürze usw. gibt, kann die erhöhung der spannung das problem beseitigen - muss aber nicht. es gibt auch RAM+board-kombis, wo du die latenzwerte ums verrecken nicht stabil hinkriegst, und wenn du die einen tick "langsamer" einstellst, geht es doch.


----------

